# Size 16 Waders



## gtmcwhorter

I'm new to duck hunting this year and will finally have a chance to go beginning the 2nd half of this season. Well I have a new dilemma:  I need either a set of knee boots or waders and I wear a size 16 shoe. I'd really prefer a set of waders, but I'd settle for anything at this point. I can find some online that are ridiculously expensive plus shipping, but I'd really like to find a set locally.


----------



## mikeys250

My buddy wears a 15 and I'm pretty sure he has to order them. You might could go to the store you want to buy from and have them order them for you so you don't have to pay shipping?


----------



## georgia_home

There is a site that has fridge perry as their spokesperson. Forget the name, but they have BIG sizes, including foot size. They MAY be able to help.


----------



## Gaducker

http://bigcamo.com/


----------



## gtmcwhorter

I appreciate the info guys, being a giant I am familiar with big camo, no local sources though?


----------



## jackson county junkee

happened to run across this on the MPW website. This is a killer deal for these waders ! looks like they have a 16 
http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-MPW20010S


----------



## obadiah

I also wear a size 16 shoe (even a 17 in some brands),  but my waders are size 15 and they fit great, even with thick socks on.  I wear the Cabela's supermag waders and would imagine any of their waders in size 15 would fit about the same.


----------



## georgia_home

By your post, you probably don't want to hear it, but I am 6'4, and size 13EEEE, And I VERY rarely find anything local. Occasionally bps will have a full jump suit in my size 4 or 5 xlt, to fit over sold weather gear + me. But usually, they say they don't have it in stock.

Cabelas is best, for my size. And it takes a little looking to find my sizes. It is limited to only certain products.

The only issue is things that have to be returned. After the first time or two, you learn if things run large or small.

Hit the net hard and you'll find stuff. Order now and you'll have it before end of season.

Again, good luck.



gtmcwhorter said:


> I appreciate the info guys, being a giant I am familiar with big camo, no local sources though?


----------



## gtmcwhorter

I appreciate all your help guys.  Looks like it might just have to be a cheap pair of knee boots and duct tape this year.  Kind of hard for me to justify spending $200 on a pair of waders to use 3 times this year right around the holidays!


----------



## obadiah

Sorry man. I wish i had some to send your way, but these i got are holding on strong. 

By the way, have you found anywhere other than Friedmans in Atl to buy shoes (other than basketball shoes) without having to order them?


----------



## gtmcwhorter

I wear boots 99% of the time and I have to order all of them online, I've found a fair amount of tennis shoes for good deals at Ross/TJ Maxx and places like that.  Usually they are really good priced and newer shoes.  For instance I've got a set of New Balances that has a price sticker from footlocker for $109.99 for $24.99 at Ross, but it's very hit or miss.


----------



## georgia_home

i will offer this big of hard earned advice.

there are places to save money. your feet aint it!

always liked hunting in light shoes and boots, but got skittish about spending on a good pair of boots.

well, a november deer season, with snow, caused a nice little case of pneumonia.  cheap show + snow or cold is not good.

missed a weeks work + medical bills, etc. not good. live and learn. and better from someone elses mistake then your own if possible.


----------



## gtmcwhorter

I've got plenty of pairs of good boots! Waders is my problem!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

Gaducker said:


> http://bigcamo.com/



 Nice avatar


----------



## gtmcwhorter

ROLL TIDE, Bama by 21!


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Thanks for the help you guys! Got a pair of hip waders today! Ready for the 2nd half!


----------



## georgia_home

Where did you buy?



gtmcwhorter said:


> Thanks for the help you guys! Got a pair of hip waders today! Ready for the 2nd half!


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Well I had to go to academy yesterday to get steel shells and a few other odds and ends for second start and they just happen to have a pair of their Magellan hip waders-on clearance non the less.  Supposedly they don't make them that size anymore and that's why they were on sale and aren't available online.  It's odd though because they weren't there last time I looked.  Also got my wife a pair of wading boots for 88 cents! Don't know that she'll ever wear them unless we get some snow around here, but figured for 88 cents couldn't go wrong! So for less than $30 I got hip waders and her some wader boots.


----------



## bigbassin4life

*Waders*

Hey man I wear a 16 as well an im a big guy I Found a King Size pair of waders size 15 at BPS today an they fit fine they had another pair and they were brown in color


----------



## gtmcwhorter

boot foot waders? How much $?


----------



## Rippa Lip

Lordy fellas just how big are you guys if you wear 15+ shoes? 
I'm 6'3" and 240# and wear size 13B. Anyway prous of how ya'll are helping each other out on this forum! 

"In a world where I feel so small, I cant stop thinking big."


----------



## Larry Young Jr

gtmcwhorter said:


> I appreciate all your help guys.  Looks like it might just have to be a cheap pair of knee boots and duct tape this year.  Kind of hard for me to justify spending $200 on a pair of waders to use 3 times this year right around the holidays! Obadiah wanna sell an old pair?



Let me give some good advise. $200 or even $300 for a good pair of waders and you take care of them when you store them. They will last you a long time.  Get a good pair like Cableas Ultmate Waders or Macks waders they are tough  waders. Hunting beaver ponds and standing timber  and in the ocean you run into things that will put holes in the cheaper ones. Plus they will keep you warm. I had a pair of Cableas ult's for 9 yrs and gave them to a guy that was down on his luck and he is still useing them and still no leaks. Plus the both Cableas and Macks waders have a year warranty no questions asked. You buy a cheap pair most likely you will buy a pair every year.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## 18dawg

X 2 on Big man's camo


----------



## gtmcwhorter

I made it this season by squeezing my feet into a rubber size 14 chest waders (thankfully rubber expands!) that I found at Academy for $39.99.  Stayed dry the entire season, they have absolutely 0 insulation though. If I ever get the chance to head out west or go on a multiple day hunt I'll definitely be dropping some cash at Big Camo.


----------



## ThunderRoad

I heard Lebron is coming out with some


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Oh Laaaaaaaaawd, I think we finally found Bigfootsies !!


----------

